# Help identifying engine



## Smithjs10 (Jul 28, 2021)

I'm looking for help from the model train community. I know basically nothing about model trains but recently inherited some old ones from my father. I believe what I have is a Lionel model 1508, but would like help verifying and maybe pointing me in the right direction to get a value for something like this. It looks to be missing some parts/pieces and the paint job is in bad shape, but overall the shell looks to be fine. Any help or information is greatly appreciated!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You have a Marx Wind up toy locomotive. Here are
pics of the 027 scale electric version.






This item is unavailable - Etsy


Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewelry, and more… lots more.




www.etsy.com





Don


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

DonR said:


> You have a Marx Wind up toy locomotive. Here are
> pics of the 027 scale electric version.
> 
> 
> ...


Don, look close at your picture and compare it to his. Look at the top, yours has a stack in the front, it's missing. And two other pieces up top. ( whatever they are  )
His only has the 2 up top, different then your picture.
But it does look like Marx.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The 1508 is a different locomotive from yours.

Has rails, different tops stack and dome, and down by the wheels the cut is different.
Could be Marx or Lionel, I guess you can't see a number anywhere? Or on the inside of the shell with the motor out?

We did have a member that was selling parts for windup trains, I don't know if he still is around.
Do you know what parts you need?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

This is a Marx, looks like yours?
The brass might have been added to this.
Do you have the lever where this one is?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Yours looks like a #597 COMMODORE VANDERBILT mechanical; reversing.
Look here at the #597,
Copyrighted pictures there, so here is a link, MarxTinplateTrains.com -- Guide to Marx Locomotives


Edit, they show 2 597's, yours is the second one as the first one has more domes up top.


----------



## Smithjs10 (Jul 28, 2021)

Big Ed said:


> Yours looks like a #597 COMMODORE VANDERBILT mechanical; reversing.
> Look here at the #597,
> Copyrighted pictures there, so here is a link, MarxTinplateTrains.com -- Guide to Marx Locomotives
> 
> ...


That certainly is the engine I've got. I was thrown off because the only numbers I could find are on the mechanism that's on the front of the motor. There's a patent there: pat. no 2143513. It's for a "sound producing toy" (I believe a "whistle") created by Charles V. Giaiamo who from my research later worked for Lionel. That's what led me to find the 1508 model. Could it be that my Marx motor was modified with a Lionel part?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Thanks for the lesson. I have never seen a whistle for a spring drive.  
Marx information can be frustrating to find. Thank you for the link.


----------

